# 4 maggie3fan



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

I am getting frustrated with the pool like I did with the mud hole. The past few days we have been finding Vegas's pool like this when ever it's dirty. I think he is telling me not to leave it dirty to long...


----------



## dmmj (Jul 12, 2011)

I think maybe he just does not like pools.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like Vegas needs something a little less flexible LOL


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 12, 2011)

That was one heck of a pool party he had.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

Losing battle! Funny!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

I won't give up, but he is making it hard on me..


----------



## Fernando (Jul 12, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I think maybe he just does not like pools.



I second that


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

Fernando said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > I think maybe he just does not like pools.
> ...



Im not going back to the mud hole, so I have to figure something out..


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jul 12, 2011)

Did ya try putting it in the middle? If I can recall... the reason is if it's in their path route... they will just run through it.. so if you put it not in the path where they usually roam they won't boulder through it. I believe Maggie moved hers and all seemed well afterwards.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Did ya try putting it in the middle? If I can recall... the reason is if it's in their path route... they will just run through it.. so if you put it not in the path where they usually roam they won't boulder through it. I believe Maggie moved hers and all seemed well afterwards.



Before I put the pool in that corner, he never spent anytime in that area and that why I choose that spot, but I will try moving it away from the wall and see how it goes..


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2011)

Hahaha...

Raise your hand if you love sulcatas. {Raising my hand now}


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sorry D'marcus, but that is friggin' hilarious!!! I think you had an episode of torties gone crazy! What if you make him a little cement pool, get some of that quick dry stuff and use that. Not too big and not too deep kinda of a wading pool that you can still hose out and clean. What I am trying to say is like a giant bird bath thing.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Raise your hand if you love sulcatas. {Raising my hand now}



My hand is raise high Tom. I love him no matter how much he makes me scratch my head while trying to figure out why he did something crazy..



Torty Mom said:


> I'm sorry D'marcus, but that is friggin' hilarious!!! I think you had an episode of torties gone crazy! What if you make him a little cement pool, get some of that quick dry stuff and use that. Not too big and not too deep kinda of a wading pool that you can still hose out and clean. What I am trying to say is like a giant bird bath thing.



I figured the pool would make things easier for me, but I spend more time knocking the dents out of it than I thought. I'm not ready to go the cement pool way yet, but I am sure we will end up doing something similar to that..


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you need some stronger material for a pool... something much much stronger...


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.tufftubs.com/htdocs/mixingtub.htm
I think this is what you need. You'll have to find a local seller, though.


----------



## Zouave (Jul 13, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> http://www.tufftubs.com/htdocs/mixingtub.htm
> I think this is what you need. You'll have to find a local seller, though.



I was going to post the same, my other thought (less expensive) was get 3 or 4 of the same kiddie pool and leave them stacked together (making the walls that much thicker and more rigid) he'd still probably destroy it though! lol


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tom said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Raise your hand if you love sulcatas. {Raising my hand now}



 Raising my hand also!


I love how in the last pic he looks like he is smiling, lol! He is thinking " hahaha change the water human!"


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 13, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> http://www.tufftubs.com/htdocs/mixingtub.htm
> I think this is what you need. You'll have to find a local seller, though.



I have one of those, but the issue is that if he get in, he can't get out because it a little to deep. We put rocks in it to make it shallow, but that made it to heavy to clean and with the mosquitoes we just can't leave any water in it, so that is not an option anymore.


----------



## ascott (Jul 13, 2011)

You can go to a feed store and purchase one of the heavy duty round plastic water/feeders...you can then take a saw and cut the height down to fit the height of your "water lilly" there (LOL) and sink it a little into the ground...then dig a trench leading to somewhere the water can go to when you change out the water (you can change it out old school way, just drop the hose in it and let it run for 15 -20 mins and it will change out majority of dirty water for clean)...good luck

ps, he does look like he is mocking you ....LMAO, great stuff...


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 13, 2011)

Zouave said:


> yagyujubei said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.tufftubs.com/htdocs/mixingtub.htm
> ...



Can you get that kind of thing in Canada?


----------



## Zouave (Jul 13, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> Zouave said:
> 
> 
> > yagyujubei said:
> ...


Maybe not that specific brand but look for "water trough" "feed trough" "calf sled" "stock tank" etc at Agricultural Supply Stores and websites. Try Kijiji too. I actually rescued a Tuff Stuff 110 Gallon that someone had put out for the garbage. Score! http://www.tufftubs.com/htdocs/plinoval.htm

Sorry for the off topic D. But maybe something like that would work for you? I think the Calf Sleds come as shallow as 8 inches depending on the manufacturer.

Good Luck!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 13, 2011)

still my favorite idea. When Andi is big enough I'll be making this for her. Of course it might go a bit deeper.


----------



## Missy (Jul 13, 2011)

Fernando said:


> still my favorite idea. When Andi is big enough I'll be making this for her. Of course it might go a bit deeper.



LOVE THIS! 

Boy what I have to look forward to when my 2 get that huge.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 13, 2011)

Zouave said:


> yagyujubei said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.tufftubs.com/htdocs/mixingtub.htm
> ...



Several kiddie pools will be a hard sell with my wife...



wrmitchell22 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha...
> ...





He will come out of his burrow to see what I'm doing and if he's not interested he turns around flicks some dirt my way and head back down into his burrow...Makes me smile when he does it..



ascott said:


> You can go to a feed store and purchase one of the heavy duty round plastic water/feeders...you can then take a saw and cut the height down to fit the height of your "water lilly" there (LOL) and sink it a little into the ground...then dig a trench leading to somewhere the water can go to when you change out the water (you can change it out old school way, just drop the hose in it and let it run for 15 -20 mins and it will change out majority of dirty water for clean)...good luck
> 
> ps, he does look like he is mocking you ....LMAO, great stuff...



We have to find something that doesn't have any give to it, I may have to consider the trench depending on the ground. our yard doesn't drain well because he has compacted the dirt so much..



Zouave said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Zouave said:
> ...



No worries about going off topic, its all about helping each other..



Fernando said:


> still my favorite idea. When Andi is big enough I'll be making this for her. Of course it might go a bit deeper.



I like that Fernando, but were trying to hold off as long as we can before considering a concrete type pool..


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 13, 2011)

This is what I built 2x4s and a piece of roof rubber.If you want it deeper or more shallow you could use different size lumber,and any type of rubber or plastic that would hold water and hold up to a tortoise going in and out. Its easy to clean, just tip it up and rinse with the hose, then fill it again. Len


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 13, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> This is what I built 2x4s and a piece of roof rubber.If you want it deeper or more shallow you could use different size lumber,and any type of rubber or plastic that would hold water and hold up to a tortoise going in and out. Its easy to clean, just tip it up and rinse with the hose, then fill it again. Len



Looks like a very viable option, thanks Len


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 15, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> http://www.tufftubs.com/htdocs/mixingtub.htm
> I think this is what you need. You'll have to find a local seller, though.



I knew I had a picture of him inside the large mixing tub which we eventually used for our hatching enclosure.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 15, 2011)

hahaha look at his smug grin in the last picture


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 15, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> hahaha look at his smug grin in the last picture



He has a wonderful personality even when he is causing problems..


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's one for y'all.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 15, 2011)

Tom said:


> Here's one for y'all.



I doubt there would be very much water left in there to enjoy it.. I love that photo Tom!!


----------

